# ear cropping risks



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

What are the risks of cropping older dogs ears as opposed to younger ones. My dog is around 2 and there is a vet in town who will do for my dog for around $60. I havent spoke with the vet yet but my neighbor had his dog's ears cropped by the same vet and his girl is almost three.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

$60 bucks? are you sure that is a vet? that is not even enough to cover anesthesia and if the vet is not putting the dog out then they do not deserve to be a vet. Cropping ears on that old of a dog is not good because you would have to go super short to even get them to stand or look right. Normally I would say no older than 1 year old but 2? IMO I would not do it and I am a big advocate of cropping ears.

What could go wrong you asked? too much blood loss and a bad crop job.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great points Lisa


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Umm yeah for $60 I wouldn't let them near your dog because something isn't right.


As for younger VS older, as they age you have less of a chance that the ear will stand and over 6 months old only laser should be done and it should be a short crop to reduce the risk of it falling.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

I personally dont take my dogs there. My friend is a pretty legit guy but yea 60$ I was kinda iffy. Its a clinic for folks with low income in riverside. Im not gonna say any names. But Im sure you know who im talking about IBC.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OMFG! I remember you now lmao! No, definitely do NOT go there. I've seen like 5 crops from them and they are CRAP... very inconsistant crops. They used to be 50 a year or so back. Herschel Animal Hospital. Hey, call Whitehouse Animal Hospital and see if they will do it. Dr. Thoma did all 5 of my bulldogs. their telephone number is 904-781-0599. IMO Dr. Thoma is the best. I think it cost me around 200 a dog... give or take 30 bucks for anitbiotics and e collar. I know it's more than 60, but Dr. Thoma guarantees her work and will not crop a dog who she thinks will look "off" with a crop. They are located on the westside on beaver st. (the country side) She crops by hand, but it is well worth it because she's got skill!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

there iiiis one other place i can reccomend if Dr. Thoma won't do it, but your best bet is to go Dr. Thoma.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> OMFG! I remember you now lmao! No, definitely do NOT go there. I've seen like 5 crops from them and they are CRAP... very inconsistant crops. They used to be 50 a year or so back. Herschel Animal Hospital. Hey, call Whitehouse Animal Hospital and see if they will do it. Dr. Thoma did all 5 of my bulldogs. their telephone number is 904-781-0599. IMO Dr. Thoma is the best. I think it cost me around 200 a dog... give or take 30 bucks for anitbiotics and e collar. I know it's more than 60, but Dr. Thoma guarantees her work and will not crop a dog who she thinks will look "off" with a crop. They are located on the westside on beaver st. (the country side) She crops by hand, but it is well worth it because she's got skill!


Thank you so much. Dude you kick butt! thank you thank you!!!! Im sorry whats your name. If its personal I completey understand.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

No problem!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

the guy my cousin goes through charges $50 ... they come out decent too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> the guy my cousin goes through charges $50 ... they come out decent too


that sounds like a home job


----------

